
Choosing a front end framework in 2017 - thmslee
https://medium.com/this-dot-labs/building-modern-web-applications-in-2017-791d2ef2e341
======
ben_jones
Worth the read. There is still a bias towards EmberJS but it's subtle and
doesn't detract from the article.

~~~
King-Aaron
Personally, I felt that the entire article was a comparison between Ember vs
everything else... I wouldn't call it subtle. However, it was fairly objective
in it's discussion, and hasn't left me feeling like the author thinks there's
only one option in their mind. Good article.

